# Socket Verbindung über das Internet



## Phorx (24. Sep 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiss es gibt bereits einige Beiträge die zu diesem Thema passen, allerdings konnte ich nirgendwo eine richtige Lösung finden.

Gibt es jemanden der Socket-Verbindungen nicht lokal, sondern über das Internet aufgebaut hat
und Port-Weiterleitung (sowie andere, eventuell notwendige, Operationen) im Code aufgerufen hat?!

Ich würde mich sehr über ein funktionierendes Beispiel freuen das aus Client und Server besteht und eine kleine Nachricht über das Internet versenden kann.

Ebenfalls bin ich über Anregungen und Links zu diesem Problem glücklich.

Danke an alle schonmal im Vorraus! :toll:


----------



## Gast2 (24. Sep 2011)

Am Code ändert sich wenig (bis auf die IP natürlich  ).
Im Router musst du dann nur noch den Port freigeben und du kannst dich ganz normal verbinden.


----------



## Phorx (25. Sep 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort. Soweit war ich schon 

Mich interessiert es eher, ob die Port-Weiterleitung auch über Code realisierbar ist.
Beispielsweise mit UPnP. Leider finde ich zu dem Thema wie man Router über ein Programmcode steuern kann kaum etwas verwertbares. 
Auf der Suche nach einer PortForwarding Library in Java bin ich auf zwei Stück gestoßen die beide überhaupt nicht dokumentiert waren und deshalb meiner Meinung nach nicht brauchbar sind.

Vielleicht hat jemand Tipps in diese Richtung :rtfm:


----------

